# pics and updates on Selena's litter



## MsMollyE (Dec 23, 2012)

The first is a pic of me and Selena before I knew she was preggo. The second is of the babies the day before yesterday when I finally handled each of them to count them. They are laid out on a clean towel. The third pic is Selena's dinner last night, plenty of staple block food, one fresh egg (we have our own laying chickens) broccoli, and a dallop of plain yogurt. The last pics are of Selena nursing and the pile of babies after she got off them to go eat her dinner. as you can see I cleaned the cage yesterday and gave her a box for the babies. I got to handle the babies again yesterday when I cleaned out the cage. There are sixteen of them so seventeen rats including Selena! Enjoy the pics guys. =]


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

What a lucky little rat to have you as a midwife XD Selena is a lovely girl and shes got some cute young'ens. :3 Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations  they are adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

congrats! they are so tiny!!


----------

